# My Stuff



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

SPEAKERS
L/R - Dayton Modula MTs w/ Sease Tweeter
Center - Athena C.5
LS/RS surround - S.5
Subwoofer - 210L Ported Dayton 15" DVC

RECEIVER
Onkyo TX-SR503

VIDEO
Toshiba 65H84

Pics:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks good! :T 

What did you skin those Modula's with?

JCD


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey thanks! They're wrapped in a curly maple veneer I got off of ebay for $5, and the fronts are gloss black.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you pleased with the Dayton speakers?


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

jokers10 said:


> Are you pleased with the Dayton speakers?


Yep, I've really been impressed by them. I was also suprised by how much bass these things have on their own, down to the mid-30s. They also sound really clear and nice, with good imaging.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

what kind of power do you have going to them?


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm just powering it with my budget Onkyo TX-SR503 receiver.


----------

